# DIY foam esky incubator



## crocka79 (Jan 15, 2012)

gday just finished putting together a diy foam incubator. Just been testing how stable it holds temp for, so far it has only fluctuated between 28.5 and 28.8 over 3 days so looking good pics soon


----------



## damian83 (Jan 15, 2012)

will be good to see pics, i tried an esky, water fishtank heater on 29deg. and the eggs in t/a containers with vermiculite sitting on bricks just an inch into the water.... i think the humidity got to the eggs though... let us know how you go


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 15, 2012)

no dramas ile put up some pics tonight, its a dry type incubator with 15 watt heat cord in bottom run by dl2 microlimate thermostat, had some stainless mesh lying around so that is the rack about 100ml from bottom. Also have seperate digital thermometer and to keep eye on temp and humidity that will go inside incubation tubs, looking at getting some of those sim tubs soon. Got plenty of time for fine tuning as im getting way ahead of my self lol, wont get any eggs till next season probably but had this gear lying around so thought i would be prepared early


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 15, 2012)

Youve been really sensible...imagine trying to build one with eggs already arrived !!

The temps sound really stable...more so than some incubators talked about on here !!


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 15, 2012)

ha ha thanks fantazmic, dont kno about sensible just lucky i had spare thermostat,heat cord etc and grabbed a foam box from the fruht and veg at coles. Although if i had to purchase all this gear to make it, its öt much cheaper than a bouit one! Was looking at a cheap copy of a well known small heat cool incubator on ebay but cant see why this setup wouldnt work? Have to say this setup would only be suitable for inside not the shed


----------



## Treg92 (Jan 15, 2012)

i did the exact same thing this season crocka, with 100% success. temps hardly moved. i had a 25 watt cord and microclimate dimming stat, and incubated using the over water method. worked awesomely


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 15, 2012)

sweet as good to hear treg, i seen u had some hatchys for sale congrats on ure success mate.

pics

pic



notice the 40 degrees in second pic, definately not for shed!


----------



## Josh_p (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice job does the square cut out at the top have a lid ?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 16, 2012)

Josh_p said:


> Nice job does the square cut out at the top have a lid ?


He has glues a piece of glass in there as a viewing window, you can see the reflection in the last pic.


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 16, 2012)

sorry dudes, should of mentioned that its actually perspex


----------



## mungus (Jan 16, 2012)

should have used a white glue mate............:lol:
looks good.


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah i kno, lazy aye, just used what i had lying around....coupla days beautifull lol


----------



## saximus (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks really good Crocka. Probably one of the cheapest alternatives possible and it sounds very stable congrats


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks mate, seen there where a few other members on here that had similar ideas so thought id give it a go. I like the bar fridge conversion idea as i have one in the shed that isnt being used for anything. It needs a new door seal but i wouldnt have anywhere i would be allowed to put it inside lol. Ive got room in my shed but as insulated as a fridge is i dont like my chances of a fridhe coping with 50+ temps during summer


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 16, 2012)

just hatched 100% with these incubators


----------

